# Ich glaub ich hab das Motherboard beschädigt?



## foxx21 (18. April 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Also ich würde echt dringend Hilfe benötigen!

und zwar

wollte ich eine sicherungskopie meiner daten auf eine andere festplatte machen, alles schön und gut, zweite festplatte eingebaut, gesichert, 

ok

nun wollte ich die andere festplatte formatieren, ok hab ich gemacht, doch dann hab ich mit der anderen platte gestartet, und hab die alte dann auf slave gejumpert, ok ist alles gelaufen, nur dann auf einmal ist mir eine platte auf das motherboard gefallen, da ich ja natürlich (vollidiot) die platten nicht angeschraubt hatte, und jetzt tut sich gar nichts mehr , der pc hat sich dan abgeschalten, und tot, ist das motherboard jetzt definitiv im *****, =??? was kostet ein ersatzmotherboard, P2 400? 

naja ich kann den PC jetzt nicht mehr einschalten, 

wer kann helfen??

thx#

greez foxx21


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Zwischen 70 und 200 Euro findest du sicher was...
Oder kauf dir gleich ein neueres Board mit neuerem Prozessor. Alzuviel Mehrkosten wirst du nicht haben...


----------



## bertrunken (18. April 2002)

würde doch mal schwer davon ausgehen das dein board vor die hunde gegangen ist.

wenn du neue suchst schau doch bei www.kmelektronik.de 

so long wo löcher für schrauben sind gehören schrauben hin
berti

ps.: viel glück bei der board suche könnte probleme bereiten wenn du einen slotprozessor hast da sich p2 sehr rar macht.


----------



## vinc5nt (18. April 2002)

Ja ich würde glaube ich auch ein komplettes CPU mobo set holen...d.h. dein vielleicht geplantes hardware update etwas vorziehen. 
ein board für deine Cpu würde wahrscheinlich erstens scheissen schwer zu kriegen sein und zweitens auch teurer als gedacht sein  ich kenn mich nicht so gut mit mobo entwicklungen und so aus aber ich weiß das boards aus deiner mobo generation die Kassenschlager (wenn möglich noch älter) bei ebay sind *hehe* -> daraus folgt dass eine neue (nicht highend -> Duron oder was weiß ich) cpu mit neuem board auf langzeit günstiger sein würde.

 ... sowas ähnliches ist mir auch mal mit meinem mobo passiert


----------



## foxx21 (19. April 2002)

ok das heißt ihr meint ich soll mir gleich einen neuen prozessor mitkaufen, naja warum , nicht muss ich auf irgendwas achten kompatibilität mit den anderen hardware geräten, ich schätz nur mal drauf achten das sd ram steckplätze am motherboard sind und keine rim oder so *g* ,naja ok, was würdet ihr den vorschlagen , soll schon ein bisschen über mittelklasse sein *G* aber nicht zu teuer!


danke mal für eure antworten


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. April 2002)

*Also ein PI 400 .. *grübel**

Ich könnte schwören ich hab da noch was rumliegen .. 
Aber nagel mich nicht fest ich kann's nicht garantieren.

Wenn du das alte (kaputte) Board loshaben willst und
zufällig in München wohnst, kannst du's gerne mir geben. 

Pfote


----------



## foxx21 (19. April 2002)

sorry österreicher, aber vielleicht schick ichs dir ja *G*


----------



## flex (20. April 2002)

*Duron lohnt sich*

Hey fox , 

tja dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen , aber so was passiert 
eben mal.Also ich würde dir raten nen Duron zu kaufen, 
hast ja gesagt obere Mittelklasse und nicht zu teuer !
Ich glaub der 1000er kostet nur 69,90 Euro !
Deie alte Hardware sollte normalerweise schon noch laufen ,
und als Mothrboard empfehl ich das Elitegroup-Board kostet auch nur 69.90 Euro 
also zusammen dann circa 140 Euro des isch doch echt n fairer Preis 

schau mal nach bei http://www.arlt.com

cYa


----------



## foxx21 (20. April 2002)

ok, danke vielmals für den tipp werd ich mir mal anschauen


greez


----------

